# Arowana



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I was thinking about picking up an arowana, possibly a jardini, I was wondering if they can be raised on food besides feeders, I'd like to feed em pellets and white fish like I do my RB's.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

my arrow loved pellets if you try introducing them to pellets while they still have the yoke then they will take to it even faster. for some reason my little guy liked the flakes more when he was smaller and then wanted the pellets more later.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

AS fan said:


> my arrow loved pellets if you try introducing them to pellets while they still have the yoke then they will take to it even faster. for some reason my little guy liked the flakes more when he was smaller and then wanted the pellets more later.


Ok thanks, I bought him a few hours ago, so cute about two inches long


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats id love to see a pic if you could post one. give him over nite to settle and then offer him some flakes or pellets tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

AS fan said:


> congrats id love to see a pic if you could post one. give him over nite to settle and then offer him some flakes or pellets tomorrow.


Here he is


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks for posting the pic that little guy looks good.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

My jardini eats pellets, tilapia fillets, shrimps and blood worms.
He crazy about srhimps, but i feed him pellets as his staple food.


----------



## Marine Aquatics (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice fish george! I was i could have an Arowana







but I dont have any tanks large enough to support one


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

nice fish..but ive always prefer the amazon arowana over the jardini


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

HEy, I highly recommend Arowana Gourmet. Arowanas love it and its great for you fish - for its color and health. It is packed with all kinds of Vitamins and comes in 3 cans.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Cute, making me want to get a little arro.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice pickup man.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I got one about 5 days ago, he hasnt touched the pellets at all, similar size fish actually.

going to try blood worms today, chichlid gold, bio gold, and tilapia did not work.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What is he eating?


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought freeze dryed krill today, he didnt eat that, hasnt eaten since ive had him, he might have eaten some ghost shrimp or something...


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

this is a pretty blue arowana..

i honestly think these kinds look better than the asians and jardinis


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that looks amaaaaaazing


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got myself a Silver Arowana this past weekend. He's only about 2 inches long. Been feeding him pellets and plankton.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Keep the pellets on hand and keep trying. It will eventually come around. I bough a young Jardini right after Christmas and it wouldn't take dry food at all. I would have to feed frozen. By now, I have it eating strongly on Azoo's 9 in 1 Arowana Sticks, a great food source packed with carotenoids. It's cheap too!


----------

